# 4.95 rating on 1400 trips



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

This is not my rating, i personally am below 4.9 Anyone have a rating similar to this on 1400 trips?
Looks a little too good to be true in my book.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1KCRgZAlMqrHaWe0_g-5TrTOXwqRc-2JD9JiQ9wlrwkY


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

The 1400 trips part is irrelevant to the 4.95 as ratings are only calculated based on last 500 trips. The only thing listed that would make the 1400 trips relevant is the amount of 5 stars vs non 5 stars.


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

Darrell said:


> The 1400 trips part is irrelevant to the 4.95 as ratings are only calculated based on last 500 trips. The only thing listed that would make the 1400 trips relevant is the amount of 5 stars vs non 5 stars.


thanks man I'll redo for 500 trips.


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

what u think bout this..realistic?


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

Looks good. Now create a tab for total lifetime trips and your rated trips can be in the thousands like your 1st graph, but only the last 500 rated trips would count. It's a little confusing.


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

If they only calc the last 500 why would i do lifetime trips and how does it figure into the formula?


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

It's just shows the driving history but it doesn't affect the rated trips in any way. Really just there for informational purposes.


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

WALLAAAA..thanks buddy


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

You think that's possible for a 4.95, seems a bit hard, pax can rate <5 just cuz they don't know better or u catch em on a surge. Or they having a bad day, or traffic...never know.?

I know Uber says their top drivers are 4.84


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

MulletMan said:


> You think that's possible for a 4.95, seems a bit hard, pax can rate <5 just cuz they don't know better or u catch em on a surge. Or they having a bad day, or traffic...never know.?
> 
> I know Uber says their top drivers are 4.84


It's possible but I get paid to drive, not kiss azz. Lol


----------



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

MulletMan said:


> You think that's possible for a 4.95, seems a bit hard, pax can rate <5 just cuz they don't know better or u catch em on a surge. Or they having a bad day, or traffic...never know.?
> 
> I know Uber says their top drivers are 4.84


There are people out there with damn near perfect score. Talking about 4.98+. Shoot, even I got something like 4.95 in the past 100 rides. Granted I haven't done much surge rides thanks to the shit load of drivers here in Los Angeles.

What has been working for me lately which helped me raise my overall rating from 4.83 to 4.88 in the past two weeks.


 Clean car
I reluctantly bought those car fresher (little trees) and opened a couple of them and left them under the seat. For the first time in my uber career people started complimenting my car smell. Chicks dig that strawberry scent. 

Smooth driving
Mistakes are rating killers. Also pax feed of you body language so if you do mess up don't panic. 
Don't speed or hard break. 

Don't talk too much
I feel like if I initiate a convo, chicks feel like I'm hitting on them. So I just greet them and won't say much unless they initiate. 
Don't say anything judgmental. Keep convo light hearted and try to be a good listener.


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

It's possible just always do the right thing.


----------



## Rick koch (Apr 26, 2016)

I drive in Los Angeles..and I have a 4.97after 3400 plus trips .










Uber315 said:


> It's possible just always do the right thing.





Uber315 said:


> It's possible just always do the right thing.


Not bad but I'm a little ahead of you


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

Nice but I thousand unrated trips OK that's awesome though I want something else to the mix


----------



## Rick koch (Apr 26, 2016)

Nice...black or lux?


----------



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

Rick koch said:


> Nice...black or lux?


I bet it's a prius  Honestly It might be possible. I have a roommate who works 80 plus hours a week. If he did uberx at $25 an hour gross, it would come close to 100k. But considering all the expenses he might net 50k.


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

Lux but it's Miami it's a hard market if I was in a busy city it would be more our lux is only 2.35 mile


----------



## Rick koch (Apr 26, 2016)

Yeah our lux is 5.00...but a lot of completion. Alot


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

Rick koch said:


> Yeah our lux is 5.00...but a lot of completion. Alot


What do you drive?


----------



## Rick koch (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm an xl. 6 passengers


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

Impressive rating keep up the good work


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

Rick koch said:


> I drive in Los Angeles..and I have a 4.97after 3400 plus trips .
> View attachment 37400
> 
> 
> Not bad but I'm a little ahead of you


dam thats frikkin impressive..I only do surges and 4.89 very part time..dont ask...


----------



## CaptJohn (Apr 27, 2016)

Go Dawgs


----------



## kes1981 (Apr 6, 2016)

2.35 for LUX in Miami? WTF. Select drivers in LA make the same. Actually Select drivers are making 5.17/mile with the surge promo right now.


----------



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

kes1981 said:


> 2.35 for LUX in Miami? WTF. Select drivers in LA make the same. Actually Select drivers are making 5.17/mile with the surge promo right now.


And dude made a 100k. Imagine the miles and hours needed to get to that level with 2.35 rate. He needs to move to New York or LA and start making 200k for the same amount of effort.


----------

